# TEV Wahine Disaster



## Taranaki (Apr 9, 2016)

Today, 48 years ago the Wahine in NZ found herself caught in a perfect storm. She hit the coast and the order was made to abandon ship. 55 dear souls were lost out of over 600. My father, Dal Flannery made a diorama of New Zealand's worst maritime disaster. I have attached a photo. This particular model is in a museum in NZ.


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

That diorama is quite something, Taranaki.
Do you have any more pictures of it, by chance?


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Taranaki, I echo Pete and would love to see more of your dad's brilliant work.
I followed the grounding closely as a mate and his new wife were aboard, returning from their honeymoon. They survived, but naturally were badly shaken, although they were able to help other survivors.

Taff


----------



## Taranaki (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for the replies  here is a bigger picture of that diorama of TEV Wahine. Approx 1.5m in length. I have posted one of his many Titanic's did you see it???


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Taranaki said:


> Thanks for the replies  here is a bigger picture of that diorama of TEV Wahine. Approx 1.5m in length. I have posted one of his many Titanic's did you see it???


Yes thanks, I've seen the Titanic, I accessed your previous posts and found the examples of your dad's incredible work. I see he lives in Hawera - a great spot to work, almost in the shadow of Egmont!

Taff


----------



## Fergie (Mar 3, 2007)

Wanganella was aground in the same area that Wahine hit, but the weather was kind and she was eventually refloated and repaired on Wellingtons floating dock.

I like to think of the over 500 saved rather than the 55 lost. That was quite an achievement given the ferocity of the storm and the rescue port facilities available at the time.

On a lighter note a lady saw her estranged husband being brought ashore on TV. He had not paid any maintenance to her for some years and thru TV was able to track him down. I guess its and ill wind....


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Fergie, I have great memories of Wanganella as she was always welcoming for a ringbolt between NZ and Australia in the early 50's.
She was often involved in the union disputes that plagued the waterfront in those days though, so she was probably glad to be retired to Doubtful Sound in her dotage, with about 300 companions to keep her happy.
They even named the cove she languished in, in honour of her, so she's well remembered.

Taff


----------



## greektoon (Oct 17, 2008)

The diorama is excellent.


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

May I add my congratulations on this fine work.
It brings back memories of that day. I lived in Wellington and at first, most of us thought it was just Wellington living up to its' name. Windy Wellington.
However standing at the Window of my office watching awnings being ripped off shops it soon became apparent that this was worse than usual.
later in the day, I saw those fortunate enough to be blown across the harbour being cared for in the railway station.
Where I lived in Newlands, there was much damage done to houses, fortunately for me, ours had a bit of shelter and survived intact.
Again, a fine piece of work.
Cheers Bob


----------



## QueenzAB (Dec 13, 2016)

Talking of the Wahine who can forget Pierre Villepreux kicking a penalty goal from 65 yards for France against NZ in 1968 in a Rugby test match? They reckon he was aided by the Wahine Gale still blowing around Athletic Park after the Wahine sank.


----------



## Thomas L. (Oct 5, 2016)

Wonderfull work.Perfect done.Thank you to your father .All the best Thomas


----------

